# My depressed husband lies constantly



## ldavis24 (Jan 14, 2009)

...


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

ldavis24 said:


> He works with his father doing carpentry and for example this morning he called me saying he couldn't work because his dad was ill. He apparently told his dad he couldn't work because I had an OB appointment he wanted to go to. He then goes home sits on the couch and watches TV all day.


it sounds like he's embarrassed for the 'real' reason he doesnt want to go to work. so he has to find a legit reason that everyone accepts. Next time I would just tell him that its ok to say you're depressed and need the day off. 



ldavis24 said:


> As far as money goes, he borrows money from me, small amounts 20 dollars for lunch and it all disappears or this morning told me his sister needed to borrow 20 dollars and he didn't have any cash so I told him to give her some of mine. Guess what, sis didn't even know what I was talking about when I spoke to her.


He obviously has no respect for you. He'd probably tell you anything if he thought he could get what he wanted. this is just how he's learned to avoid dealing with his issues. 



ldavis24 said:


> I can't keep on with this cycle and feel at a loss as to how to help/get him out of it.


You cant get him out of it. the longer you try, the more hurt you will get until you hit rock bottom. If he wants help, he can find it himself. But he wont start looking until his lying stops paying off. 



ldavis24 said:


> We all know he's depressed, we all know he lies. He knows it and it eats him alive, literally with physical symptoms, migraines extreme acid reflux. How do I help him and help myself.


Take care of yourself. That's the only person you have any control over.


----------

